# Newbie- Thank you in advanced for youur (expected) wisdom and experience



## chuckwagn (Oct 2, 2020)

Greetings:
Had Offset for some 8 years and it rusted out....after a year not having one available I have just ordered a pellet smoker. I need some practice runs and experimenting to get familiar with my soon to be received new toy/hobby. (CampChef Woodwind WIFI with Sidekick)
I appreciate any and all tips and tricks. THANK YOU!


----------



## kruizer (Oct 2, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. I have the Camp Chef Woodwind with the sear box. It is an older model but it has a newer wifi controller and hopper. Mine runs steady and true for all my cooks. You will enjoy yours very much.


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 2, 2020)

Welcome from Mississippi!
Jim


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 2, 2020)

Congrats on the new unit. Lot of happy owners...


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 2, 2020)

Welcome from Ohio.  You found the perfect place for tips and good conversation.


----------



## chuckwagn (Oct 2, 2020)

kruizer said:


> Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. I have the Camp Chef Woodwind with the sear box. It is an older model but it has a newer wifi controller and hopper. Mine runs steady and true for all my cooks. You will enjoy yours very much.


Thanks for the warm reception! Did you modify anything on your unit? What has been your experience with Camp Chef Customer Service... if any. I hear great things that support my decision.


----------



## chuckwagn (Oct 2, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Welcome from Mississippi!
> Jim


Thx JLeonard from Central NJ.


----------



## chuckwagn (Oct 2, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Congrats on the new unit. Lot of happy owners...


Thank you Winterrider


----------



## chuckwagn (Oct 3, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Welcome from Ohio.  You found the perfect place for tips and good conversation.


Thank you jcam22!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 3, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!
Don’t have a pellet grill, but there sure are a lot of guys on here that have them.
Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 3, 2020)

Welcome!  I am just headed outside to put together my new Camp Chef Smokepro DLX I picked up yesterday for 1/2 off at a grand opening of a sporting goods store!  Pretty excited to cook on it this afternoon!  I am sure you’ll be happy with your Camp Chef, I’ve heard nothing but good things about the grills and their customer service!


----------



## chuckwagn (Oct 4, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Welcome to SMF!
> Don’t have a pellet grill, but there sure are a lot of guys on here that have them.
> Al


Thanks SmokinAl. I’m sure I will learn a bunch.


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 6, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.

JC


----------



## chuckwagn (Oct 6, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Welcome from Wisconsin.
> 
> JC


Thanks JC!


----------

